# Lets be geeky!



## CyberPet (Oct 19, 2007)

Now, we seem to be a bunch of geeks, right. So lets see what we have here! We start with computers!

Mac?
PC?
Both?
None?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2007)

You missed an important option Petra...

I love my Mac, but I do still have a network of PC's that I don't like very much as well


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 19, 2007)

CyberPet said:


> Now, we seem to be a bunch of geeks, right. So lets see what we have here! We start with computers!
> 
> Mac?
> PC?
> ...



Wher's your vot Petra??????:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 19, 2007)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You missed an important option Petra...
> 
> I love my Mac, but I do still have a network of PC's that I don't like very much as well


I'm with you, Victoria, Need one more option. I'm almost Mac only, do a bit a Win XP in Parallels. Wouldn't say I love the Win.

Left PCs behind at a 486 box running Win286.

Don


----------



## CyberPet (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm sorry, I forgot to vote myself! There, it's rectified. 

Victoria, I hear you. Forgot that one. I'm not sure I can edit the poll (maybe a mod can?). I have in my house 2 Mac's and about 5 PC's as hubby is a computer geek and all PC. Don't ask me how we found each other and fell in love, but as I've been a Mac geek for 2'+ years I would have chosen someone else (and he also hates photography *sigh*).

But hubby is good at what he does, and our computers talk great together. The times I'm angry with him is when he wants to add security to things a bit *too* much and I can't reach our NAS.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2007)

Yay!  That was a great excuse to figure out how to edit a poll!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 19, 2007)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yay!  That was a great excuse to figure out how to edit a poll!



Thank you Victoria. Now I voted.

Don


----------



## CyberPet (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Victoria for fixing the poll!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 19, 2007)

Macity, Mac, Mac, Mac... Mac. 8)


----------



## GeoKost (Oct 23, 2007)

Windows PC, but I am not bragging.


----------



## SteveF (Oct 24, 2007)

6 macs and 1 pc - but the pc was only as if came from work for a specific task.

In my experience the macs are tools and the pc is more like a hobby.


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 24, 2007)

My office is an apple garden.
No PCs allowed.
So, we produce a lot, we have no crashes, we have no viruses, we never have to face a blue screen.
Life can be very good!


----------



## SFPhotography (Oct 28, 2007)

I am essentially a computer newbie, i am currently running a pc, but when money allows, I think from what i have read and heard I will be looking into a mac for my next comp.  sounds alot better for things like lightroom and video editing and such.


----------



## JonKa (Oct 29, 2007)

Mac Pro & MBP for me. Bought into Mac about a year ago after 1'+years PC only.
PC AMD X2 42'' that kids use for web, msn and occasionally school work.
Kids have to use PC and MS Office at school so it makes sense to have one at home.

John


----------



## I Simonius (Oct 30, 2007)

GeoKost said:


> Windows PC, but I am not bragging.



that would be impossible I would have thought:lol:


----------



## cdifoto (Nov 18, 2007)

PC here.  No real reason for it.  Used both Mac & PC in school.


----------



## ttk (Nov 18, 2007)

PC or MAC? well i use a pc & laptop running Vista but does it matter what you use? No 
Why because in the end we all have fun taking and printing our photos/prints, so in the end we all have the same...Camera, File, Edit, Print, and Lightroom forum..


----------



## cdifoto (Nov 18, 2007)

ttk said:


> PC or MAC? well i use a pc & laptop running Vista but does it matter what you use? No
> Why because in the end we all have fun taking and printing our photos/prints, so in the end we all have the same...Camera, File, Edit, Print, and Lightroom forum..



No doubt. It's like the absurdity of Nikon vs Canon, Ford vs Chevy, etc.


----------



## ttk (Nov 18, 2007)

Your right there, people say to me why a do you drive a USA Ford F15'? I say the same reason you use a Mini to get from A to B..


----------



## toneyw (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been using a PC since I got my first IBM XT-PC in college.  I've used Macs and it's not true that they don't crash.  They crash and burn like any PC system does.  Each system has it's merits and bugs.  I'm playing around with Linux now to keep my geek status (it's easy for me since I used to play with Unix).


----------

